# Contractor won’t pay me



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Whoever hung the board, didn't know what they were doing. The joints aren't staggered. It's difficult to tell the quality of the taping, from the pictures. Also, can't tell which coat that is. What I can tell is the spotting of the nails looks rough. 
Most of it will be covered.

You said you do union jobs and also do jobs on the side. So you are moonlighting this job. I'm not criticizing, I get requests all the time, from union guys, wanting side work. They are hard core union, until 5:00.
The fact that you are the sub contractor, then you hired a sub contractor, definitely raises some red flags in regards to someone legitimately in business, paying taxes, and having insurance.

In my case, I would have paid you, then never hired you again. This is my impression from a few posts and a few pictures. In real life, it may look different.
He has a review where he did the same thing before. Maybe he is that kind of person. Or maybe he is the kind of contractor that hires people for the very cheapest price and is upset when they don't do quality work. Let's face it. $1,500 is not very much.

A little bit of this is on him. As soon as he saw how you hung the board, he should have questioned you and made you start over.

You can always continue to talk with him and try to get some of your money.


----------



## Panhdlce (Jan 16, 2020)

Lien, lien, lien, nothing worse than not paying


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm curious about that 15' of wall that was taken out. what's holding up the ceiling now? Why didn't they fix the sheetrock there as well? 

if you subbed from a guy who doesn't do things right, he may be the kind of guy who already spent the money the HO paid. A robbing Peter to pay Paul kind of guy meaning you may never get any $$ from that guy.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

AustinDB said:


> I'm curious about that 15' of wall that was taken out. what's holding up the ceiling now? Why didn't they fix the sheetrock there as well?
> 
> if you subbed from a guy who doesn't do things right, he may be the kind of guy who already spent the money the HO paid. *A robbing Peter to pay Paul kind of guy meaning you may never get any $$ from that guy.*


FYI... from post #34...



Hahnconstllc said:


> *I got paid in full after having a lawyer reach out. *


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

KAP said:


> FYI... from post #34...
> 
> ​


thx-appears I only made it through the first page before commenting


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Sounds like you got hired by a hack

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

